# Thinking of doing my first bacon



## smokinpapist (Feb 5, 2016)

So, I'm thinking of picking up a belly tomorrow and have a couple of questions. First, as I'm diabetic, can a cure be done that doesn't involve using sugar? Second, for a first time should I cold smoke or hot smoke it? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Simple. No sugar, no problem. I've done it before., 

As for smoke.... IMO I like cold smoking. I figure I'm cooking it later anyway.

p.s. you must be really exited, you've posted this 3 times. LOL


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 6, 2016)

AK1 said:


> Simple. No sugar, no problem. I've done it before.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excited yes, but not that excited. I was posting from my iPad and hit the button a couple times to often. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2016)

Not being a diabetic, I am wondering if different sugars have different effects on blood sugar....

sucrose

glucose

fructose

lactose

maltose

galactose

If one sugar group has less effect, you might find it safe to use....

School me on sugars and I will see what help I can give...


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 6, 2016)

All sugar is bad sadly. To be brutally honest carbs in general are bad. I can use the sugar alcohols, like erthrytol which the body can't break down. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

Why not try Pops brine with Stevia instead of sugar. I think he does that. 

If he doesn't see this PM him.

Al


----------

